# kissable, huggable, loveable, readable, playable, usable



## Donoav

Chyba nie da się dosłownie przetłumaczyć przymiotniki "*kissable*", "*huggable*", "*loveable*", "*readable*", "*playable*", "*usable*". Oznaczają te słowa, że coś jest łatwe/atrakcyjne do całowania, ściskania, kochania itd. Czy mogą Państwo wymyśleć odpowiednie *neologizmy*, które by Polacy zrozumieli?

Np. w języku rosyjskim dokładnych odpowiedników nie ma, ale _wśród młodzieży_ używa się "целовабельный" (kissable, całowatywny?), "обнимабельный" (huggable, ściskatywny?), "читабельный" (to słowo nie jest slangowe; readable, czytatywny?), "играбельный" (playable, gratywny?), "юзабельный" (usable, juzatywny?); chociaż "loveable" tam nie ma ("kochatywny"?).

I czy te *tłumaczenia* brzmią naturalnie?

• "_Babies are so loveable and huggable! They have such kissable faces!_" - "_Niemowlęta są tak miłe, że chce się je kochać i ściskać! Ich twarze naprawdę chce się pocałować!_"

• "_Your fanfic is super readable_" - "_Twój fanfik jest super przyjemny w czytaniu"

• "I don't think Warcraft is that playable"_ - "_Myślę, że Warcraft nie jest aż tak przyjemny w graniu_"

• "_The new iPhone isn't as usable as that one_" - "_Nowy iPhone nie jest tak łatwy w użyciu jak tamten_"


----------



## Ben Jamin

*Np. w języku rosyjskim dokładnych odpowiedników nie ma, ale wśród młodzieży używa się "целовабельный" (kissable, całowatywny?), "обнимабельный" (huggable, ściskatywny?), "читабельный" (to słowo nie jest slangowe; readable, czytatywny?), "играбельный" (playable, gratywny?), "юзабельный" (usable, juzatywny?); chociaż "loveable" tam nie ma ("kochatywny"?).*

'Readable' to po polsku 'czytelny', a 'usable' 'użyteczny', ale jak rozumiem, chodzi ci o nieco inny odcień znaczeniowy. Niestety, żaden z twoich zaproponowanych neologizmów nie brzmi dobrze. Wprawdzie jest w polszczyźnie sufiks -alny (jadalny), ale nie funkcjonuje on dobrze z większością słów z twojej listy. Chyba jednak nie warto tworzyć na siłę neologizmów bez potrzeby.


----------



## Drakonica

"kissable", "huggable", "loveable", "readable", "playable", "usable

"Grywalny", "używalny", "kochany" (zarówno ten, który jest kochany, jak i ten, który nadaje się / jest wart kochania).
W języku nieformalnym odpowiednikami są: "całuśny" i "przytulaśny".
"readable" da się przełożyć chyba tyko opisowo: nadający się do czytania.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Donoav said:


> I czy te *tłumaczenia* brzmią naturalnie?
> 
> • "_Babies are so loveable and huggable! They have such kissable faces!_" - "_Niemowlęta są tak miłe, że chce się je kochać i ściskać! Ich twarze naprawdę chce się pocałować!_"


Ja bym napisał raczej
Niemowlęta są tak urocze, że _się je *kocha* i chce *tulić*._
"chce kochać" i "ściskać" nasuwają złe skojarzenia.


Donoav said:


> • "_Your fanfic is super readable_" - "_Twój fanfik jest super przyjemny w czytaniu"
> *Brzmi sztucznie po polsku*. _Ja bym napisał_ "Twoja książkę przyjemnie się czyta"_


_*Fanfik* to dla mnie brzmi okropnie. Kojarzy się z psem Fafikiem. Po co taki neologizm?_



Donoav said:


> _• "I don't think Warcraft is that playable"_ - "_Myślę, że Warcraft nie jest aż tak przyjemny w graniu_"


_Brzmi sztucznie po polsku. _
Ja bym napisał:_ "Gra *w* Warcraft nie jest aż tak przyjemna (fajna, atrakcyjna)"_
Przy grach mówimy zawsze "grać *w* +nazwa gry"



Donoav said:


> • "_The new iPhone isn't as usable as that one_" - "_Nowy iPhone nie jest tak łatwy w użyciu jak tamten_".


"_Nowy iPhone nie jest tak łatwy w użyciu jak ten_" (chodzi na pewno o telefon, ktory trzymamy w ręku, albo jest w zasięgu wzroku). Zaskakująco dla wielu, angielski "that" tłumaczy się bardzo często poprawnie na polski (i chyba na większość innych języków) jako "ten", nie "tamten". Jest to osobliwość języka angielskiego, i źródło błędnych tłumaczeń.
"Usable" tutaj to raczej nie "łatwy w użyciu", lecz "użyteczny", czyli "mający wiele zastosowań"?.


----------



## Donoav

Ben Jamin said:


> 'Readable' to po polsku 'czytelny'


Oj, a faktycznie! Nie tylko charakter pisma może być *czytelny*, ale także opowieść, którą łatwo czytać, bo jest dobrym językiem napisana, prawda? Jeśli tak, to super 🙃


Ben Jamin said:


> a 'usable' 'użyteczny', ale jak rozumiem, chodzi ci o nieco inny odcień znaczeniowy


Bardziej jako synonim do "user-friendly"; easy to use, exhibiting good usability; coś w rodzaju "nadający się do użytku"


Ben Jamin said:


> żaden z twoich zaproponowanych neologizmów nie brzmi dobrze


Aha, no to wygram następną bitwę 😄


Drakonica said:


> "*Grywalny*", "*używalny*", "*kochany*" (zarówno ten, który jest kochany, jak i ten, który nadaje się / jest wart kochania).
> W języku nieformalnym odpowiednikami są: "*całuśny*" i "*przytulaśny*".
> "readable" da się przełożyć chyba tyko opisowo: *nadający się do czytania*.


Ekstra!!


Ben Jamin said:


> Niemowlęta są tak urocze, że _się je *kocha* i chce *tulić*._
> "chce kochać" i "ściskać" nasuwają złe skojarzenia.


Będę uważał 


Ben Jamin said:


> "Gra *w* Warcraft nie jest aż tak przyjemna (fajna, atrakcyjna)"


O, jasne


Ben Jamin said:


> *Fanfik* to dla mnie brzmi okropnie. Kojarzy się z psem Fafikiem. Po co taki neologizm?


W języku angielskim to słowo potoczne, więc chciałem zachować pewną nieformalność w tłumaczeniu.. 🧐 Chyba akurat tu nie pasuje "fanowska fikcja" (bo fikcja to rodzaj, nie sam utwór), więc niech będzie po prostu "opowiadanie".


Ben Jamin said:


> "_Nowy iPhone nie jest tak łatwy w użyciu jak ten_"


Lux!

*Mega *wszystkim dziękuję za świetne wyjaśnienia tylu rzeczy!! 💙


----------



## Henares

Wszystko zależy od kontekstu w którym chciałbyś użyć tych słów. Słowo “fanfik” jak najbardziej jest używane w środowisku osób zorientowanych w popkulturze. Słowo „grywalny” jest bardzo powszechne wśród graczy.


----------



## zaffy

This is undrinkable! = Tego się nie da wypić!


----------



## Donoav

zaffy said:


> This is un*drinkable*! = Tego się nie da wypić!


A jak Panu (i innym czytającym) słowo "pitelny"? 🧐

À propos, znalazłem jeszcze jedno do listy słów z takim -able: *clickable *- klikalny.


----------



## zaffy

Donoav said:


> A jak Panu (i innym czytającym) słowo "pitelny"? 🧐


Nie. Nawet nie wiadomo co chodzi.


Donoav said:


> À propos, znalazłem jeszcze jedno do listy słów z takim -able: *clickable *- klikalny.



Nigdy bym tak nie powiedział. 

_What's happened? This button is not clicklable any more. = Co się stało? Już się nie da kliknąć na ten przycisk. _


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Witam wszystkich,  a co do  *usable* ja bym smia_ł_o przet_ł_umaczy_ł_ na :używalny, użytkowy, użyteczny.


----------



## zaffy

What example do you mean?


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Donoav said:


> A jak Panu (i innym czytającym) słowo "pitelny"? 🧐
> 
> À propos, znalazłem jeszcze jedno do listy słów z takim -able: *clickable *- klikalny.


Pitny  (nadający się do picia)  lub  niepitny  (undrinkable) ?


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

zaffy said:


> What example do you mean?


"_The new iPhone isn't as usable as that one_" - "_Nowy iPhone nie jest *tak łatwy w użyciu* jak tamten_"

Nowy iPhone nie jest tak *używalny, użytkowy, użyteczny,* jak tamten.

albo po prostu : nieskomplikowany, przydatny, poręczny.

kissable = całuśne


----------



## zaffy

usable information = użyteczna informacja (pomocna)

But I wouldn't say "użyteczny" in this example.


Włoskipolak 72 said:


> "_The new iPhone isn't as usable as that one_" -




I guess "użyteczny" works in this example. 
"Niestety ten telefon nie jest już użyteczny więc musisz pomyśleć o nowym." (użyteczny = przynoszący pożytek)


----------



## Ben Jamin

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> "_The new iPhone isn't as usable as that one_" - "_Nowy iPhone nie jest *tak łatwy w użyciu* jak tamten_"
> 
> Nowy iPhone nie jest tak *używalny, użytkowy, użyteczny,* jak tamten.
> 
> albo po prostu : nieskomplikowany, przydatny, poręczny.
> 
> kissable = całuśne


Używalny sounds weird. I would never use it.


----------

